# A laptop Under 25000



## anurag100 (Nov 8, 2010)

What will be best choice for a laptop under 25000?
It would be awesome if it comes with a dedicated Graphics card


----------



## tboss (Nov 9, 2010)

I would suggest you to check out Asus K42DE-VX009D Laptop priced at around Rs.25000 and having a ATI HD5470 512MB DDR3 VRAM.


----------



## mobilogist (Dec 1, 2010)

Any other with intel processor. (Core 2 Dou etc.) under 25k.


----------



## acewin (Dec 2, 2010)

no core 2 duo, but dual core available in the price. moreover C2D are out of the market now. you can find good samsung and lenovo based laptops in 23-25K which are based on intel dual core proccy


----------



## NainO (Dec 2, 2010)

Acer Aspire 4736Z(with dual core)


----------



## mobilogist (Dec 3, 2010)

Please review and comment:

Champion Computers Wbook-i3370-250-
Core I 3 370 / 2.4GHz / 3MB cache /
 14” LCD /
 2Gb RAM /
 250GB HDD /
 DVD RW /
 Wifi /
 Webcam /
 Card Reader /
 Express Card Slot /
 2USB /
 1HDMI /
1eSATA /
 Lan /
 VGA /
 Sound /
 6Cell Battery /
 DOS

retailer price : 24000/- 	
customer price: 35000/-

is this brand or company is reliable or not? what do you say???

contact email: champion@usa.net


----------

